# Замена пружинки в баяне Тула 64/120



## alexkor (1 Окт 2015)

Слетели две пружинки в правой клавиатуре, как установить? Надо что-то разобрать и откручивать? Или можно так поставить? Интересно, это у всех Тульский баянов такая система или есть что-то более надежнее?


----------



## MisterX (1 Окт 2015)

Дорогой вы мой, а пружинки то у вас на руках? Не потеряли? Если потеряли-ищите мастера, кот их перенавьёт, так как сами вы вряд ли из накрутите.  Если потеряли - всё оч просто - снимаете с любого клапана эту пружинку и идёте к мастеру Пупкину. Слава Богу, есть ещё на Руси мужчины, кот знакомы со слесарнрным делом и держали  в руках микрометр. Проволочка стальная тоже нужна. Ну да настоящие мужчины разберутся, если настоящие конечно


----------



## glory (2 Окт 2015)

Проблема не столько в пружинках даже если они и потерялись.. Перенавить новую не так уж и сложно подобрав, скажем, подходящую по толщине струну...
Проблема ось, которая вывернулась - возможны рецидивы. По грамотному оськи надо вытащить и как минимум посадить на клей.
Все операции можно делать не разбирая дальше...


----------



## alexkor (2 Окт 2015)

MisterX писал:


> Дорогой вы мой, а пружинки то у вас на руках? Не потеряли? Если потеряли-ищите мастера, кот их перенавьёт, так как сами вы вряд ли из накрутите.  Если потеряли - всё оч просто - снимаете с любого клапана эту пружинку и идёте к мастеру Пупкину. Слава Богу, есть ещё на Руси мужчины, кот знакомы со слесарнрным делом и держали  в руках микрометр. Проволочка стальная тоже нужна. Ну да настоящие мужчины разберутся, если настоящие конечно


Пружинки, слава Богу, не потеряны. Похоже что нужно какие-то инструменты покупать, так как подлезть туда с разогнутой пружинкой не так и просто.


----------



## alexkor (2 Окт 2015)

glory писал:


> Проблема не столько в пружинках даже если они и потерялись.. Перенавить новую не так уж и сложно подобрав, скажем, подходящую по толщине струну...
> Проблема ось, которая вывернулась - возможны рецидивы. По грамотному оськи надо вытащить и как минимум посадить на клей.
> Все операции можно делать не разбирая дальше...


И каким инструментом мне их одевать? Без грифа и пальцев бы хватило. А так да, все оси немного двигаются... Одну пружинку одел, но теперь кнопка стала нажиматься гораздо легче других... Может все же можно эту систему прижимания клавиш заменить на другую, более надежную?


----------



## glory (2 Окт 2015)

alexkor (02.10.2015, 15:23) писал:


> И каким инструментом мне их одевать?


А подумать хотя бы чуть-чуть?
Без грифа? - Без проблем. Выдергиваем шесть шпилек, снимаем правый полу корпус, снимаем резонаторы, выкручиваем два шурупа (забыл, со стороны клапанов ещё 1 -2 упора) и вуаля! Гриф вместе со всеми рычагами а заодно и клапанами 1-2 ряда у Вас в руках... Дальше, каВы пишете, хватит и пальцев...
Только вот поставить назад гриф с клавиатурой намного сложнее.. А разобрать гриф - это для Вас судя по всему, вообще бином Ньютона...
Уж извините...


----------



## MisterX (2 Окт 2015)

Зачем такие пляски? Крючок подлинней, на него чуть насадить пружинку-ну и насадить аккуратненько на штырёк


----------



## glory (2 Окт 2015)

MisterX (02.10.2015, 19:09) писал:


> Зачем такие пляски? Крючок подлинней, на него чуть насадить пружинку-ну и насадить аккуратненько на штырёк


Конечно можно... И гвоздик забить рядом чтоб штырек не крутился...


----------



## MisterX (2 Окт 2015)

Да ладно! Длинной отвёрткой упор


----------



## MisterX (2 Окт 2015)

Дорогой мой, если Вы такой крутой мастер. Я готов к Вам приехать подклепать пару-тройку голосков. Сможете?


----------



## zet10 (3 Окт 2015)

Вот так и вспоминается мне песенка обезьянки из фильма "Приключения Электроника", там значит текст был такой- " во мне какая то пружинка,сидеть на месте не могу,в целом Мире вот одна я,вот такая заводная,вот такая заводная,лишь только я одна"


----------



## MisterX (3 Окт 2015)

Тут дело серьеёзней обезьянки. Тут разобрать весь баян предлагают. Тока собрать нелегко будет, лишние детали как всегда окажутся


----------



## zet10 (3 Окт 2015)

Ну я Вам скажу,что "Электроник" бы в раз справился с этой проблемой,уж ежели он обезьянку починил.


----------



## MisterX (3 Окт 2015)

Ну да, Электроник бы справился, а я потом с Электроником. Кнопку мне укажут, вы её знаете-это Нота ДО 1 октавы


----------



## glory (3 Окт 2015)

MisterX (03.10.2015, 00:52) писал:


> Дорогой мой, если Вы такой крутой мастер. Я готов к Вам приехать подклепать пару-тройку голосков. Сможете?


Да не проблема... Тока б приехал... А то может получиться тоже цитата из фильма- "Я тебя поцелую. Потом. Если ты захочешь...".   )
И я не понял, Вы что действительно считаете разборку правой клавиатуры "заказного" туляка сложной операцией?


----------



## MisterX (3 Окт 2015)

Телефончик, плиз. Скока за голосочек? И посл вопрос- с планочкой можно? Предварительно подстроите, а в корпусочке я уж сам, уж сам справлюсь


----------



## glory (3 Окт 2015)

Отправил в личку...


----------



## alexkor (3 Окт 2015)

Весело у вас тут, создаст кто-нибудь тему, а дальше пошло-поехало, вот уже люди нашли друг друга по ремонту, это хорошо, продолжайте!) Но мне еще не полностью ответили, меня интересовало дополнительно: есть ли более надежная система механизма у клавиатуры, чтобы в дальнейшем не вылетали пружинки? Можно ли ее внедрить в этот баян или оставить как есть? Ну коль уж тут люди опытные, может подскажут какие баяны надежны по своей механике? О дорогих не говорю, скажем до 150 т.р. А разобрать свой баян мне ума и подумать вполне хватит, только если бы я его разобрал и потом остались лишние детали, то мне также бы здесьсказали: что, ума хватило залесть и делать то, что никогда не делали?)


----------



## vev (3 Окт 2015)

*alexkor*,

Да, веселье прет аж через край 

Я тут в параллельной теме уже говорил, что это не совсем ремонтный форум. Если Вас интересует ремонт, то загляните на Форум "Мира баяна" - спецы по ремонту там тусуются


----------



## glory (3 Окт 2015)

А кто сказал что эта не надёжная?
Вообще более надёжной я бы назвал с серийного туляка...
Но... Поймите правильно, все имеет свои достоинства и недостатки. Серийный туляк- правая механика надёжная, но торохтит как печатная машинка.
Ваш заказной просто требует ремонта.
Как бы сделал я.
1. Разобрать полностью правую механику
2. Снять клапанную планку 3 ряда вместе с клапанами.
3. Перебрать ее, попутно с посадкой на клей всех осей пружин, устранить люфты по втулкам осей клапанов (эдакие проволочные петли на каждом клапане)
4. Если болтаются клапана 1-2 ряда значит надо менять ось на более толстую. Ну это уже отдельная песня...
5. Собираем и ещё лет на 5 забываем о правой механике
Где-то так...


----------



## glory (3 Окт 2015)

vev (03.10.2015, 13:41) писал:


> Я тут в параллельной теме уже говорил, что это не совсем ремонтный форум. Если Вас интересует ремонт, то загляните на Форум "Мира баяна" - спецы по ремонту там тусуются


Я понимаю, но вообще-то мы находимся в разделе форума, касающегося ремонта.. И потом, какой вопрос - такой и ответ...


----------



## vev (3 Окт 2015)

glory (03.10.2015, 14:17) писал:


> Я понимаю, но вообще-то мы находимся в разделе форума, касающегося ремонта.. И потом, какой вопрос - такой и ответ...


Это же не ограничение Ваших прав ни в коем случае. Я просто посоветовал участнику, заинтересовавшемуся ремонтом, обратиться к форуму, который на этом специализируется. Почитав-поискав на нем, можно найти ответы практически на все вопросы по ремонту "меховых". 

Находясь здесь достаточно долгое время, я представляю чего можно ожидать от участников форума, а чего не следует. Так вот ремонт - не сильная сторона данного конкретного форума.


alexkor (03.10.2015, 13:37) писал:


> О дорогих не говорю, скажем до 150 т.р.


Хорошая у Вас планка для "недорогих" баянов... Всем бы такую...


----------



## glory (3 Окт 2015)

Да ради бога... Лады...


----------



## alexkor (3 Окт 2015)

vev писал:


> *alexkor*,
> 
> Да, веселье прет аж через край
> 
> Я тут в параллельной теме уже говорил, что это не совсем ремонтный форум. Если Вас интересует ремонт, то загляните на Форум "Мира баяна" - спецы по ремонту там тусуются


Просто привык к этому сайту и мне здесь нравится, да и вопрос вроде из простых был...
Наверное в подзаголовке рубрики ремонт так и можно написать снизу: "ПО ВОПРОСАМ РЕМОНТА ВСЕ НА МИР БАЯНА")


----------



## alexkor (3 Окт 2015)

glory// писал:


> А кто сказал что эта не надёжная?
> Вообще более надёжной я бы назвал с серийного туляка...
> Но... Поймите правильно, все имеет свои достоинства и недостатки. Серийный туляк- правая механика надёжная, но торохтит как печатная машинка.
> Ваш заказной просто требует ремонта.


Благодарю за совет! Сегодня удалось пружинки поставить ничего не снимая. Похоже что механикой никто и не занимался никогда на моем баяне. Приклеивать держащие скобы не пришлось, пока оказалось достаточным их сжать (угол у них почему-то был 90 гр.) и пружинки уже не слетают. Но в целом согласен, этого скорее всего будет не достаточным и нужен капитальный ремонт. Рецепт возьму на заметку, а не получится тогда к Вам и обращусь)


vev// писал:


> alexkor (03.10.2015, 13:37) писал:О дорогих не говорю, скажем до 150 т.р. Хорошая у Вас планка для "недорогих" баянов... Всем бы такую...


Это условная планка, чтобы мне не посоветовал кто-нибудь баян за 500-800 т.р.)


----------



## Kuzalogly (3 Окт 2015)

vev писал:


> Так вот ремонт - не сильная сторона данного конкретного форума.


Евгений, эта сторона должна стать сильной. Ибо посещаемость ВСЕХ других ресурсов, а их я просматриваю немало, крайне низка. Могу даже сказать почему. И на "Мир Баяна", и на "Русская Гармонь", и на других,- много уже обсосанных технически тем. И вылезать туда с вопросами- нет смысла. Заходим, читаем до утра. И всё ясно.
А чтобы задать вопрос по устройству и ремонту- там будет реакция очень запоздалая. Или пошлют в поиск..

Практикующие умельцы онлайн- вот что нужно народу. Этот форум имеет право присвоить себе значимость и актуальность. Думаю вот так.))

У Вас есть ветка в Контакте, про ремонты, я тоже там бываю. Но не все же знают про неё...


----------



## alexkor (3 Окт 2015)

Цитата:


> *Kuzalogly писал:*
> vev писал:Так вот ремонт - не сильная сторона данного конкретного форума.Евгений, эта сторона должна стать сильной. Ибо посещаемость ВСЕХ других ресурсов, а их я просматриваю немало, крайне низка. Могу даже сказать почему. И на "Мир Баяна", и на "Русская Гармонь", и на других,- много уже обсосанных технически тем. И вылезать туда с вопросами- нет смысла. Заходим, читаем до утра. И всё ясно.
> А чтобы задать вопрос по устройству и ремонту- там будет реакция очень запоздалая. Или пошлют в поиск.. Практикующие умельцы онлайн- вот что нужно народу. Этот форум имеет право присвоить себе значимость и актуальность. Думаю вот так.)) У Вас есть ветка в Контакте, про ремонты, я тоже там бываю. Но не все же знают про неё...


Это точно! На одном из этих форумов мне уже целый месяц никто не ответил, а здесь моментально, что и радует! Так что позволю себе по мере необходимости задавать "идиотские вопросы")


----------



## vev (3 Окт 2015)

alexkor (03.10.2015, 19:05) писал:


> Это точно! На одном из этих форумов мне уже целый месяц никто не ответил, а здесь моментально, что и радует! Так что позволю себе по мере необходимости задавать "идиотские вопросы")


Милости просим. "Идиотских вопросов" практически не бывает. Этим обычно отличаются ответы   
Если форум оживет и возрастет активность участников - всем нам только лучше будет. 


Kuzalogly (03.10.2015, 18:47) писал:


> Евгений, эта сторона должна стать сильной. Ибо посещаемость ВСЕХ других ресурсов, а их я просматриваю немало, крайне низка. Могу даже сказать почему. И на "Мир Баяна", и на "Русская Гармонь", и на других,- много уже обсосанных технически тем. И вылезать туда с вопросами- нет смысла. Заходим, читаем до утра. И всё ясно.А чтобы задать вопрос по устройству и ремонту- там будет реакция очень запоздалая. Или пошлют в поиск..


И "да" и "нет". Почти в 100% случаев спешка вообще не нужна. А посему, прочтение материалов тех же форумов, которое может занять некоторое время будет в любом случае полезным вложением в себя. Ну а вооруженные информацией, вы точно сделаете меньше ошибок при ремонте. Не надо спешить и сразу лезть потрошить милый сердцу инструмент.
Могу сказать по себе. Даже после многодневных бдений на Мир баяна и детального изучения вопросов, все равно купил Этюд на убой и тренировался на нем: в цикле заливал резонатор - снимал голоса и перезаливал снова. Менял инструмент, искал, как удобнее. И только потом полез перевосковывать свой Рояль. Заняло это пусто пару недель, может и больше, но результатом я доволен как с практической, так и с эстетической точки зрения.

Kuzalogly (03.10.2015, 18:47) писал:


> Практикующие умельцы онлайн- вот что нужно народу. Этот форум имеет право присвоить себе значимость и актуальность. Думаю вот так.))


Умельцы - это прекрасно, но не всем мастерам интересно сидеть на форуме и free of charge т.е. абсолютно даром терять свое время и лишать себя потенциальной работы. Будет, конечно же, весьма полезно, ежели кто-то появится на постоянной основе, но... Поживем - увидим.


----------

